# Question



## CJ's Fish (Apr 2, 2006)

My P's layed some eggs like 3 weeks ago and then again today. I was wondering if the 3 week old babies would be able to eat the new eggs that I put in the tank? Also any suggestions on how to keep the water clean? Any comments would be very much appreciated!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yes the older ones will eat the eggs. so you will need another tank for the new ones. as far as keeping the water clean daily water changes are a must as well as sucking up the old dead eggs, if you dont suck them up every day they will make the other healthy eggs rot. I use a airtube to suck up the dead ones to help keep the live ones in the tank.


----------



## CJ's Fish (Apr 2, 2006)

How do you tell if the eggs are dead?


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

CJ said:


> How do you tell if the eggs are dead?


The eggs that are alive are like yellow/orange and the dead eggs go white and fungy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

booozi said:


> How do you tell if the eggs are dead?


The eggs that are alive are like yellow/orange and the dead eggs go white and fungy
[/quote]


----------

